# APRIL FOOLS 2016: You are being targeted



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Apr 2016)

Well, it's a record. Nobody noticed or event commented on this year's April Fools prank, so I'm thinking I may have made it a bit *too* subtle.

For most of the day yesterday, a nearly invisible crosshair would chase your cursor around the screen. In the early hours, if it "caught" you, it might prevent you from clicking on some links, so you had to outrun it and click quickly.

Figuring that would get old in a hurry, I changed that by early afternoon. But not because anyone complained.

I'm feeling like I've lost my touch, so fair warning: next year will have to swing too far in the other direction to compensate.  >


Cheers
Mike


----------



## dapaterson (2 Apr 2016)

I noticed it at one point, but since the interference never came to light, I didn't think much about it.

The colour scheme was quite subtle, though, which may have been part of the reason it didn't get much attention.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Apr 2016)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Well, it's a record. Nobody noticed or event commented on this year's April Fools prank, so I'm thinking I may have made it a bit *too* subtle.
> 
> For most of the day yesterday, a nearly invisible crosshair would chase your cursor around the screen. In the early hours, if it "caught" you, it might prevent you from clicking on some links, so you had to outrun it and click quickly.
> 
> ...



Never notice it Mike....but I do notice most of the headers on the site hard to read on Chrome Version 49.0.2623.110 m/ Windows 10 Version 1511 OS BUILD 10586.164


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Apr 2016)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Never notice it Mike....but I do notice most of the headers on the site hard to read on Chrome Version 49.0.2623.110 m/ Windows 10 Version 1511 OS BUILD 10586.164



That's unrelated, just trying to prepare for a major upgrade Coming Soon.  I'll see if I can make the headers more readable again.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Apr 2016)

Had trouble clicking at first, but figured it out pretty quick how to beat it. I'm using Chrome and noticed no crosshair. I'm also using the Army.ca green background, if any of that helps.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Apr 2016)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> That's unrelated, just trying to prepare for a major upgrade Coming Soon.  I'll see if I can make the headers more readable again.



ACK...I only noticed the headers the other day though....


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Apr 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Had trouble clicking at first, but figured it out pretty quick how to beat it. I'm using Chrome and noticed no crosshair. I'm also using the Army.ca green background, if any of that helps.



Ditto,

I am a new Chrome user, and I noticed it, but thought Chrome was acting fuckey.


----------



## AbdullahD (2 Apr 2016)

I was on my phone and missed everything lol


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (2 Apr 2016)

I had noticed the crosshair tracking and figured it was one of your tricks.

However, I did not connect the fact I could not open links with it.  ;D

However, after a few minutes frustration, I noticed that if I right clicked on a link and simply used "open in another tab", I could just go around what I ascribed as a problem with my computer.


That was a good one Mike. :bowing:


----------



## George Wallace (2 Apr 2016)

Could explain why the post count was down...... [


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Apr 2016)

Actually Mike I did notice it.  And it pissed me off a little as I have been having headaches with this ^@%@#$% notebook doing funny things with the cursor as it is.  I caught the gunsight moving and cottoned on that you were having some April fools fun.  I figured it wasn't as bad as the red background and lettering you did for was it Canada Day?  That was a trial trying to read text.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Apr 2016)

SO!








 >


----------



## Old Sweat (3 Apr 2016)

I also noticed something amiss as I couldn't log into various threads. Earlier I was wondering what Mike would come up with and decided to lay low until service was restored.


----------



## Edward Campbell (3 Apr 2016)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I also noticed something amiss as I couldn't log into various threads. Earlier I was wondering what Mike would come up with and decided to lay low until service was restored.




Pretty much  :ditto: for me ... I suspected April Fool's Day but feared a glitch so, like Old Sweat, I came back later ... 

I did not see/notice the crosshair ~ maybe it's my screen (but it's a BIG 27" _Apple_ display so it is really clear) ~ or maybe it's just my old eyes.  :'(


----------



## George Wallace (3 Apr 2016)

I did not see the crosshairs, nor suspect an April Fool's Joke; but blamed my own computer and internet.....Good thing I didn't start downloading and reloading programs and other modifications.


----------



## Scarlett (3 Apr 2016)

I did notice the crosshairs at one point. It was so subtle that I thought maybe it had always been there and I only just noticed. I was using a touchscreen computer so I was lucky enough to avoid getting caught by the crosshairs.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Apr 2016)

I didn't notice, but have been using my cell, so maybe it didn't show up??   :dunno:


----------



## Scott (3 Apr 2016)

I noticed an issue clicking, but didn't see the crosshairs.

You have a year to load up for the next prank


----------



## kratz (3 Apr 2016)

I saw the crosshairs once. They didn't bother my surfing, so I did not take notice of them until this thread.


----------



## reaman (11 Apr 2016)

Oh, I was wondering about that! I thought it was just some annoying update. I was actually trying to divert it by right-clicking somewhere before clicking on links. You got me! [lol:


----------

